# Does The Body Process Rice And Beans Like Other Protein Sources?



## Ace Corona (Mar 8, 2015)

I know rice and beans are a complete protein, but does the human body process rice and beans when eaten in the same way it processes other proteins, like chicken or beef? Or is some of it interpreted as a complex carbohydrate?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 8, 2015)

I am not even sure how to answer this. I think you should glance at a biology text book to understand digestion. Proteins and carbs are not digested in the same way except for the mascerating action of the teeth. They are broken down by different enzymes such as carbs with amylase. In fact amylase begins breaking down carbs in the mouth.


----------



## Ace Corona (Mar 8, 2015)

If you eat 8 ounces of beans and rice, is it the same as eating 8 ounces of chicken?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 8, 2015)

No it's not. The amino acid content differs greatly. Yes the protein in rice and beans is protein and will go to building muscle but things like chicken, whey, etc have a much better amino profile. That's not to say don't eat your rice and beans but neither make it your sole protein source.


----------



## Ace Corona (Mar 8, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> No it's not. The amino acid content differs greatly. Yes the protein in rice and beans is protein and will go to building muscle but things like chicken, whey, etc have a much better amino profile. That's not to say don't eat your rice and beans but neither make it your sole protein source.



Thank you, that's what I needed to know


----------

